# Desperate - Breaking a gun shy dog



## Sea Port Matt (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone got any tricks to break a gun shy dog? I raise dogs for show and live in the middle of a 2600 acre hunting camp. With hunting season here one of my dogs is trying to kill herself every time a shot goes off no matter how far away it is. If she can hear it she freaks and trys to tear everything apart and absolutely mauls her face up if she is in a kennel or crate. I cant be here 24/7 to keep her calm and if I leave, I cant leave her loose in the house cause she will destroy everything if she hears a shot. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Tommy12 (Sep 19, 2011)

Try getting her favorite toy or something that's she really likes and get her excited, then have a buddy fire a .22 way off in the distance. If she acts scared, have the shooter back up, if it didn't bother her tell him to move closer. When she gets use to that move up to a 410 or 20 gauge, then move up to a 12 gauge. Hopefully after some time you will be able to shoot right over her and not scare her. It will take some time and patiences though.


----------



## Sea Port Matt (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks I will try anything at this point.


----------



## state159 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have tried numerous things for years but never really broke one that was bad gun shy. Some have impoved but not to the point of really overcoming the problem. I had a dog that was thunder shy but loved a shotgun blast; go figure. Some dogs may get better but most won't.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Some dogs will never be gun broke.


----------



## Sea Port Matt (Sep 20, 2011)

That sux cause she is bad gun shy....


----------



## Coffee Football (Sep 20, 2011)

Try sitting on the ground and petting the dog, shoot a 22 blank while doing this, then move on to a 410. This worked with mine.


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 20, 2011)

I posted this in another thread a while back for a gunshy lab...if you have any questions I would be happy to help you.  How old is the dog?  How was he introduced to gunfire?




A good thing you can do when he is young to prep him for gunfire training is to slam cabinets when he is eating, and just generally be as loud as you can around him. This helps when they are young to get them used to loud noises so it will be an easier transition.

I just went through all of this with a gunshy GSP. I had made the same mistake as many and just started firing over him when we were playing. At first he seemed fine and then later developed gunshyness (as any dog would in this method of gun introduction). He is a upland dog so I can only speak from that perspective, but the fundamentals are the same for all gundogs.

To fix the problem, start with a small 22 blank pistol. My GSP is for quail so I would set out a quail for him. You can simulate this same tactic with a water retrieve. He would run after the quail and when he is chasing I would fire the blank pistol from far away, around 60 yds. If he flinches, back up. If he doesnt seem to care, slowly move up. Eventually you will be able to fire right over his head. NEVER fire a gun unless he is chasing/retrieving/doing something that keeps his mind off of gunfire. *You have to make the association that BANG means BIRDS!* If he loves ducks, this should be easy. After you can fire over his head with a 22 blank, move up to a 410. Repeat the process. This can go slower or faster depending on the dog. Took me about 3 months of working every weekend and now my dog LOVES gunfire. He hunts HARDER after the first shot is fired.

For now, I would just stop with gunfire til he is older. Let the dog build confidence with other training before you put him in a high pressure situation like gunfire. If you want you can hold the gun when you feed him to make a positive association with the gun. DO NOT FIRE IT. Around 8-10 months you could start with the blank pistol. This varies with all dogs, but when he builds confidence through his other training, you will know when the time is right. Some dogs also will move quicker through this training but just pay close attention to the dog to make sure he is not showing signs of fear when the gun is fired.

Just remember, take it slow and dont rush him, especially if he shows signs of gunshyness already. If you rush him and fire the gun and it spooks him, you just took 5 steps back for every step forward and have to start all over.  I dont believe that any dog is permanently gunshy.  Some just take more patience than others.  A dogs desire will be the determining factor on how easy it is to break him.  If the dog does not have desire for game, then this tactic is not valid, but after you get past the initial hump and the dogs understands that BANG means GOOD, the dog will take it from there, and you have a certified gundog.

This can be a very frustrating process but each challenge you and your dog overcome together I believe makes you better hunting companions! Good luck!


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Sep 20, 2011)

I had an old time rabbit hunter tell me to take the gun shy dog out in a boat and shoot over him/her. The dog will jump out of the boat so have about a 15ft-20-cable and just let it swim until it looks to almost be drowning. Then real it back up and put it back in the boat. Let it rest a few mins then do it over again. He said it could take a week or two. Don't know if it will work I have never tried it but some of you may have heard about it and know if it works.


----------



## gaspur1 (Sep 20, 2011)

This dog sounds like she is out of puppy stage, less than 2 years old. If she is, there may be hope, if she isn't sell her to someone for a pet and both of you will be a lot happier. I start doing what someone else said when feeding them as puppies, making a lot of noise and shooting a .22 ,.410, 20 gauge shotguns. I have never seen one cured .
Good luck.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 22, 2011)

Thunder shirt , check it out .


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Sep 22, 2011)

I broke mine by shooting a 22 mag rat shot every time  I fed her in about two weeks she was broke!

CT


----------



## Flatone (Sep 23, 2011)

What about taking her to the gun range?  Keep her in the truck and park a few hundred yards away and see if you can slowly get her closer and closer..  maybe try walking her on a leash 1/4 mile from the range and see how close you can walk?


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 24, 2011)

Flatone said:


> What about taking her to the gun range?  Keep her in the truck and park a few hundred yards away and see if you can slowly get her closer and closer..  maybe try walking her on a leash 1/4 mile from the range and see how close you can walk?



That is the way I work with mine...start out of sight and slowly work closer


----------



## southern_pride (Sep 25, 2011)

If you're talking about Mist,
Send her back to me!!! LOL


----------

